# Puentear salidas de autoestereo



## fontacabezon (Jun 25, 2012)

Hola amigos mi duda es la siguiente:
  Tengo un estereo de auto de 4 canales y queria saber si se pueden puentear las salidas y obtener 2 salidas con mas potecia. Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2012)

las salidas no son todas iguales  por lo tanto si haces ese experimento es probable que dure un tiempo  y después se queme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2012)

Si ya son puenteadas (casi seguro) no pueden volver a puentearse.

A leer el manual !


----------



## crimson (Jun 26, 2012)

En este artículo está explicado el truco de puentear salidas:
AMP25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A
Saludos C


----------

